
Climate Change: what do you want me to say? [video] - jsingleton
https://www.ft.com/video/87f604f5-4be7-4225-8bc4-e5b410c35942
======
jsingleton
9:49 long, English audio but no subtitles.

~~~
GrumpyNl
Right down corner, three dots, to switch subtitles on and off. You dont need
it, its a sf of what could happen. Its filmed dramaticly so you will be extra
scared of the future

